# Sony Xperia U - USB OTG Frage



## xFurry (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo.
Ich habe mir ein OTG Kabel + 16GB Stick gekauft. Alles funktioniert Tadellos und wird alles erkannt.
Im Dateimanager wird er auch angezeigt und die Dateien auch.
Ich möchte gerne die Musik von meinem Stick im Musik Player vom Xperia U  abspielen. Jedoch kann ich im Musik Player keine Musik finden...
Wie kann ich einstellen wo der Musik Player die Musikdateien sucht?

Mfg


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2013)

Dürfte so nicht gehen. Probiers mal mit nem anderen Player.


----------



## xFurry (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo.
Nun habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Stick...
Wenn ich ihn am U anschließe, leuchtet er kurz und geht dann aus. Im Handy werden keine Daten mehr angezeigt vom Stick. Der Ordner vom Stick ist noch da, aber komplett leer.
Auch wenn ich ihn wieder entferne ist der ordner noch da.
Vor 2 tagen ging noch alles super. Der Stick ist definitiv nicht kaputt, und das Kabel auch nicht. Eine Tastatur am Handy angeschlossen funktioniert, jedoch ein anderer USB Stick funktioniert nicht...
Es muss wohl irgendwas am Handy sein.
Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee?
Habe schon auf Werkszustand zurückgesetzt und alles gelöscht.

Mfg


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. Januar 2013)

Was für n Format hat dein Stick? Android unterstützt ohne zusätzliche Apps oder Treiber nur FAT32, wenn du nen NTFS-Stick hast hilft Paragon NTFS&HFS+ ausm PlayStore


----------



## xFurry (13. Januar 2013)

Der Stick ist ein Transcend JetFlash 600 16GB. Ist FAT32 und wiegesagt, er hat bis vor 2 tagen funktioniert und funktioniert auch super an meinem PC


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2013)

Handy neu starten und den stick langsam in den stecker schieben bis er erkannt wird. Nicht ganz rein!
Transcend hat da Bockmist gebaut.

Und den Stick immer sauber auswerfen!


----------



## xFurry (13. Januar 2013)

Funktioniert nicht. Er blinkt kurz auf und dann alles tot. Die LED Leuchte am U leuchtet auch kurz wenn ich das Kabel reinstecke.
Weigesagt, mit nem anderen Stick funktioniert es auch nicht.

Noch was: Sobald ich den Stick anstecke, leuchtet oben in der Hinweis Anzeige eine kleine weiße Batterie mit einer seitlichen Hand auf jeder Seite. Das Symbol bleibt auch dann noch in der Leiste wenn ich den Stick rausziehe. Erst nach Neustart ist das Symbol weg.


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2013)

Erst das Kabel, dann den Stick, das beachtest du?


----------



## xFurry (13. Januar 2013)

Ich stecke den stick ins kabel danach das kabel ans handy. Anders würde es überhaupt nicht gehen da es nicjt reagiert.


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2013)

Normalerweise macht man das andersrum.


----------



## xFurry (13. Januar 2013)

Wiegesagt... Wenn ich zuerst das Kabel ran mache und dann den Stick oder ein anderes Gerät, reagiert das U garnicht erst und das Gerät bekommt kein Strom. Andersrum funktionierts aber. Nur der Usb Stick(S) will einfach nicht 

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2013)

Funktionieren denn andere Geräte?


----------



## xFurry (13. Januar 2013)

Ja, wie ich schon ca. 3 mal gesagt hab


----------



## xFurry (14. Januar 2013)

Push


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2013)

Push erst nach 24 Stunden 

Wenn alle anderen Geräte gehen dann liegts am Stick. Einen anderen nehmen


----------



## xFurry (14. Januar 2013)

Bitte lies dir nochmal meine ganzen posts durch...
Ich habe mehrmals erwähnt das es mit nem anderen Stick auch nicht klappt...


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2013)

xFurry schrieb:


> Ja, wie ich schon ca. 3 mal gesagt hab


 
Hust


----------



## xFurry (14. Januar 2013)

Ich nehme an du kannst mir dann wohl nicht weiter helfen. 

Hat irgend jemand eine Idee an was es liegen könnte?


----------



## xFurry (15. Januar 2013)

'push


----------



## xFurry (17. Januar 2013)

Irgendjemand muss doch wissen an was es liegt..

Falls in den nächsten tagen keiner antwortet, werde ich mir ein anderes Kabel holen.


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2013)

Das wär das erste was ich probiert hätte??! 
Hättest auch schreiben können das du das noch nicht getestet hast.

Ich habe auch erst 3 durchprobieren müssen...


----------



## xFurry (17. Januar 2013)

Aber das Kabel ging ja am Anfang erst...
Welches Kabel würded ihr mir für das Xperia U empfehlen? Bitte mit Link. Danke


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe das hier.


----------



## xFurry (17. Januar 2013)

Und geht das auch fürs Xperia U?


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2013)

Kannst nichts anderes machen außer Ausprobieren oder Google benutzen.


----------



## xFurry (17. Januar 2013)

Habe mir nun dieses bestellt Nokia CA-157 on-the-go USB Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Laut Rezensionen und einigen Forenbeiträgen, soll dieses Kabel mit dem U funktionieren. Falls nicht, sende ich es einfahc zurück 

Oh und mir ist gerade was aufgefallen... Mein jetziges OTG Kabel hat abgeschrägte Ecken. Die Buchse vom Xperia U ist jedoch Viereckig. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran...


----------



## xFurry (19. Januar 2013)

Das neue Kabel ist gerade angekommen. Tastatur, Maus und Xbox 360 controller funktionieren perfekt (wie auch das andere Kabel) Jedoch meine beiden USB Sticks funktionieren wieder nicht! 
Sie leuchten kurz auf und gehen dann wieder aus und nichts passiert. Bitte helft mir.
Habe den selben Thread schon in anderen Foren offen, aber niemand antwortet 

Mfg


----------

